# Trigun Movie



## Lelouch (Oct 10, 2009)

*pic not related
*
Yes!!!!!!!! It's not a live action movie so no damn Vin Diesel starring as Vash.  Hollywood needs to stay away...*cough* Dragonball ._ .

I loved the anime series and cannot wait to watch this movie when it gets subbed.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-...for-spring-2010



			
				animenewsnetwork said:
			
		

> The official website for the Trigun the Movie project has opened on Friday with an announcement of the movie's opening in spring of 2010.
> 
> The story is set in Makka, a town surrounded by quicksand. With rumors spreading that the legendary robber Gasback has his sights set on the town, the mayor Kepler has brought together bounty-hunters to protect the town. These bounty hunters have been following Gasback from town to town in hopes of bagging the prize. Meryl and Milly, two characters previously seen in Yasuhiro Nightow's manga and the later television anime series, have come to town to assess the situation as insurance agents, but are shocked by this turn of events. Moreover, Vash the Stampede is also in town, along with the female bounty hunter Ameria and the fan-favorite character Wolfwood.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 10, 2009)

.....
Im never going to see Ace the same way again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

When did Ace Gunman get a movie deal?

And what the fuck is Trigun?


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 10, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> When did Ace Gunman get a movie deal?
> 
> And what the fuck is Trigun?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trigun

They use to play it once in awhile on cartoon network,it was ok nothing special in my opinion.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably doesn't help that A) I don't like anime/manga and B) I never watched Cartoon Network as a kid.

Meh, looks like the most passable anime so far, mainly because he has cool glasses and guns.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

as for me, i think i remember watching an early episode of the anime, guess its time for me to rewatch and maybe finally finish that.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 11, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> .....
> Im never going to see Ace the same way again.
> 
> What?
> ...



Vash the Stampede is the ace gunman in the anime Trigun.  I think you might be confused with someone/something else lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting to see Ace Gunman's reply.

And Lelouch... Ace Gunman is one of our admins. His a trigun fanatic. I think.

Trigun doesn't look like it will appeal to me. So, skip.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 11, 2009)

how the hell are they going to get someone who can act quirky enough to play vash.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting to see Ace Gunman's reply.
> 
> And Lelouch... Ace Gunman is one of our admins. His a trigun fanatic. I think.
> 
> Trigun doesn't look like it will appeal to me. So, skip.



Ohhh, right on.

And this isn't a live action movie guys...that pic is fan made.  I posted it because I thought it was funny, the movie is animated.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 11, 2009)

Yay. Can't wait for it! I loved Trigun.

This remembers me I still have to buy "Trigun: Maximum" though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have the two volumes of "Trigun"


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 11, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> .....
> Im never going to see Ace the same way again.
> 
> 
> ...


The film isn't live action. Ironically enough however, last night, for no reason at all I thought to myself _"What if they made a live action Trigun film?"_

This movie has been in production for quite some time now. 2005, I believe. I was starting to wonder if they were ever actually going to finish it.  So hurrah, oh-happy-day and all of that jazz. The humanoid typhoon returns!


----------

